# Suspension PSI



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

My wife and I have borrowed my Inlaws 26ft Coachmen RV to go camping next week.

question is it has air valves on each side for suspension and my FIL has no idea about them and there is no manual.

the RV is a Ford E-350 2002 Coachman 26ft with a V-10 engine. does anyone know what pressure to put in the suspension air bags ?


----------



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

Well now my FIL said the PSI is 32. I will make sure it has 32 PSI before we head out and keep my air pump on hand just in case.


----------

